# Wild Camping near Kippford, in Dumfries and Galloway



## Gerti58 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi folks,
Has anyone found any good places to wild camp around Kippford?
We’re new to this game so any info greatly received 
Cheers
Gerti58


----------



## 2cv (Apr 4, 2019)

Gerti58 said:


> Hi folks,
> Has anyone found any good places to wild camp around Kippford?
> We’re new to this game so any info greatly received
> Cheers
> Gerti58



Plenty of pois near there. Well worth joining as a full member.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 4, 2019)

Gerti58 said:


> Hi folks,
> Has anyone found any good places to wild camp around Kippford?
> We’re new to this game so any info greatly received
> Cheers
> Gerti58



Have a look at an o/s map of the area. Lots of car parks tucked away.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome, lots of locations available to full members.


----------



## deckboy (Apr 4, 2019)

We've stopped at the car park down by the waterfront in Kirkcudbright (54.837205, -4.050904) and since Dumfries became more difficult, we used the carpark at the abbey in New Abbey. (54.980445, -3.619512) Both fairly close to Kippford.


----------



## m30 (Apr 5, 2019)

The 7 Stanes mountain biking car park just south of Dalbeattie is one of our regular haunts, which is only 4 or 5 miles from Kippford, and you can cycle to both Rockford and Kippford through the forest, if you that way inclined of coarse.
The car park has toilets and water, and is £3 for 24 hours.

Stu


----------



## Gerti58 (Apr 6, 2019)

*Thanks folks!*



m30 said:


> The 7 Stanes mountain biking car park just south of Dalbeattie is one of our regular haunts, which is only 4 or 5 miles from Kippford, and you can cycle to both Rockford and Kippford through the forest, if you that way inclined of coarse.
> The car park has toilets and water, and is £3 for 24 hours.
> 
> Stu



Thanks very much everyone for the advice and info on all the potential sites. We know the 7Stanes car park but hadn’t thought about it until you mentioned it. Also will join as a full member based on all your good recommendations. Cheers Gerti !


----------

